
How Sony, Microsoft, and Other Gadget Makers Violate Federal Warranty Law - parennoob
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/warranty-void-if-removed-stickers-are-illegal
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12004784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12004784)

